

My app made it on lifehacker, how do I build on this momentum? - sdotsen

http://lifehacker.com/5874115/ikeepm-is-a-simple-free-inventory-for-all-your-stuff<p>So I released my app (http://www.ikeepm.com) about 3 months ago. I worked on it here and there when I had time. Yesterday, my phone kept vibrating to indicate new emails. To my amazement, I had 200+ signups in less than half an hour. At first I thought it was a spambot but Apache's log files showed otherwise. I'm now over 1000 users in less than 24 hours and it feels great.<p>Granted, the app is still free but at least people know about it. If I can convert 20% of those people to paying clients, I would be VERY happy. Anyways, for those who found "success" overnight via a blog article, how did you capitalize on it? I'm working my butt off to implement some of the new features people are asking for. Being a one man show means I'm limited to time at the moment.
======
chrisacky
For a moment I thought you were just posted the same question that you posted
a few months ago, but alas, it wasn't you. (Just really odd that you both used
the same phrase).

Anyway, with that said, this question is _identical_ to what you are asking.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3393408>

You will probably benefit a lot from reading that.

------
AznHisoka
Find a product who's in a similar space. Go to Google News, and google it and
find people covering it. Contact those writers and pitch your product,
mentioning it got featured in LifeHacker. Repeat with similar products, ideas,
etc.

------
sagacity
Clickables: <http://www.ikeepm.com> and [http://lifehacker.com/5874115/ikeepm-
is-a-simple-free-invent...](http://lifehacker.com/5874115/ikeepm-is-a-simple-
free-inventory-for-all-your-stuff)

------
sagacity
Make a page for your site/product on FB and put a simple Facebook Like box or
full social plugin, preferably on the first screen-fold of your home page (and
other important/entry/exit pages).

Keep posting to the page periodically.

